# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Outil PSU Calculator : màj ?

## totoman

Serait-il possible de mettre à jour ce merveilleux outil : http://apc.canardpc.com/index.php qui est ma foi fort pratique !  ::wub::

----------


## Raphyo

Voila une demande qu'elle est bien, c'est pour le moins ûber pratique  :Emo:

----------


## haven

Et un ptit up car sa serait bien cool si possible !!

----------


## sedrik

up pour la bonne cause ^^

----------


## Nono

En attendant, y'a celui là qui est très complet : http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

----------


## Scorbut

Je trouve des résultats vraiment inférieurs comparés à l'outil du Doc.

----------


## sedrik

> Je trouve des résultats vraiment inférieurs comparés à l'outil du Doc.


/agree

----------


## CactuS

Comme Michel Drucker faudrait le mettre a jour
---------------------------
Si ou boulé, pa woulé

----------


## moutaine

Une bonne petite MAJ est-elle prévue?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Summon Casque et DocTB...
Ce serait vraiment utile.

----------


## Doc TB

Oui, c'est prévu cette semaine, j'ai deja le infos, reste plus qu'a les uploader

----------


## sedrik

> Oui, c'est prévu cette semaine, j'ai deja le infos, reste plus qu'a les uploader


grand merci  ::):

----------


## moutaine

Je viens de passer dessus il ne me semble toujours pas à jour.
Après j'ai peut-être encore une peu trop de grammes dans les poches mais j'en doute

----------


## Akajouman

On veux la mise à jour!

On veux la mise à jour!  ::wub:: 

 ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Allez Doc, ne nous oublie pas s'il te plaît !

----------


## Sharp'

Alors Doc !? Alors Doc ?!

----------


## gregounech

Si'ouplait, DOC§!

----------


## Nono

> Je trouve des résultats vraiment inférieurs comparés à l'outil du Doc.


Il me semble que celui du Doc prend les valeurs max, alors que celui que j'ai donné, je ne sais pas trop.

----------


## moutaine

DOC? Une Maj de prévu?

----------


## kikoro

Au grand Doc tb qui déchire tout on voudrait une petite maj ::wub::  ::): .

----------


## Sharp'

> Au grand Doc tb qui déchire tout on voudrait une petite maj.


Suceur.  :tired:

----------


## gregounech

C'est pas pour faire chier, mais une maj ça serait bieng§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

----------


## Sharp'

Mais carrément !




> Oui, c'est prévu cette semaine, j'ai deja le infos, reste plus qu'a les uploader


Ça 3 mois que c'était censé se faire dans la semaine.  ::rolleyes:: 
On te voit jamais mon petit DocTB.  ::sad::

----------


## Larry Coche

Au fait il n'y avait pas une mise a jours de prévu? ::siffle::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ça se fera sûrement après le bouclage du CPC Hardware 5.

----------


## gregounech

Et à ce qui parait le PSU Calculator est pas à jour, et ça se trouve, on aurait besoin d'une maj ?

----------


## Projet 154

Ce thread me fait penser à celui de tf2.fr dédié à l'achievement generator, qui pendant un moment était en mise en attente d'une update.  ::P: 

Soit le Doc est occupé, soit il n'en a pas le temps, soit il en a rien a foutre ou soit les trois.
Donc patience (mais un rappel de temps en temps n'est pas non plus inutile).

----------


## kikoro

> Donc patience (mais un rappel de temps en temps n'est pas non plus inutile).


Mais non il faut le harceler de mp ::P:  :B): .

----------


## Sharp'

Dooooooooooooooc !! On veut une maaaaaaaaaaj !  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je signe.

----------


## Sharp'

Je crois que notre dernière chance est du lui envoyer une boite d'After Eight avec notre doléance écrite dessus.

----------


## Kass Kroute

L'intégrale des concerts de Rammstein en Blu-Ray et là il rajoute même les Pentium D dans la base de données  :;):

----------


## gregounech

Je signe.

*copiteurmode*

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu vois, c'est une pétition pour Abel Chemoul, qui dans sa geôle fasciiiiste n'a accès qu'à une vieille version de PSU calculator, tu vois moi ça me révolte.

----------


## TeHell

Tiens, super topic, j'aimerais aussi qu'il soit maJ ce PSUcalc.

Il est super utile, mais obsolete et c'est dommage;

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah mais c'était pas la mise à jour de PSU Calc le super mega évènement de hier ?

:autiste:

----------


## Rom1

Faut un compte premium on vous dit...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bein je l'ai. C'est pas de notre faute s'ils ont coupé les webcams le temps du déménagement, du coup je suis plus au parfum des dernières nouvelles.

----------


## Rom1

Pourtant ils avaient prévenu à la dernière IRL...

----------


## Akajouman

DOC, WE NEED A MISE A JOUR§  :Emo:

----------


## Ezechiel

Elle est où la pétition? Faites tourner hein.

----------


## JYS

Une MAJ ça serait pas de refu.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Allez, siouplay  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Allez je retente le mot magique qui avait marché la dernière fois :

Summon Doc TB

----------


## Euklif

La mise à jour serait un argument de poid pour faire connaitre le site aux lecteurs du mag' Hard.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne bougerai pas de ce topic tant qu'on n'aura pas cette mise à jour.

----------


## Raphyo

Une mise à jour.
S'il vous plait monsieur Boule.
 :Emo: .

----------


## Sharp'

Canalisons notre énergie mes frères ! Invoquons Sir Doc.TB !  ::mellow::

----------


## olivarius

Il faut voter pour cloner DocTB  ::lol:: : avec 2x plus de Doc on aurait 2x plus d'infos HW et plus d'update  :;):

----------


## moutaine

::lol::  SUMMON DOCTB

Invoquons tous ensemble mes frêres. ::):

----------


## gregounech

Ouayyyyyyyyyyy

clonage§§§§§§§§§§§

----------


## kikoro

Si sa se trouve il regarde même pas cette section :^_^: .
Faut qu'on lui envoie en même temps plein de mp :;):  :;):  ::P: .

----------


## Anonyme210226

Quelqu'un est chaud pour l'insulter ? En général ça ramène du monde (et souvent l'intéressé). La contrepartie c'est que ça ramène aussi des ennuis.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il est peut-être trop occupé à gérer le "gros dossier de septembre" avec Grand_Maître_B (j'extrapole à mort)  :Emo: .

----------


## fishinou

:signe:

----------


## Sharp'

Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !

----------


## Larry Coche

Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
+1
Summon DocTB !
  au suivant.

----------


## kikoro

Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !
Summon DocTB !

----------


## Projet 154

Peut-être qu'en listant ce qui manque et les trucs à changer dans la calculateur que ça fera venir le Doc.  ::w00t:: 
 - Tout les processeurs i5 et i7 sur socket 1156
 - Tout les Phenom II x2/x3/x4/x6 et Atlon II x2/x4
 - Toute la série des Radeons HD5xxx
 - La Radeon HD4890 
 - Les GeForce GT4xx
 - la possibilités de choisir plusieurs types de skeudurs
 - la possibilités de choisir plusieurs types de lecteurs
 - la possibilités de choisir plusieurs types de ventilos

(Je suis trop fatigué et trop feignant pour faire la liste en détails.  ::zzz::  )

----------


## lokideath

C'est son profil qu'il faut spammer bande de malins  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=1

----------


## Sharp'

Spammons !!

----------


## Casque Noir

Hello,

on me demande de répondre alors je réponds. Je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'à l'intention de faire le Doc avec cet outils. Je vais le relancer et lui demander de vous répondre. 
Je pense que c'est plus une question de temps qu'autre chose et, si une personne acceptait de lui filer un coup de main, ça débloquerait la situation.

Voilà, j'ai répondu ... hum.

----------


## Projet 154

> Hello,
> 
> on me demande de répondre alors je réponds. Je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'à l'intention de faire le Doc avec cet outils. Je vais le relancer et lui demander de vous répondre. 
> Je pense que c'est plus une question de temps qu'autre chose et, si une personne acceptait de lui filer un coup de main, ça débloquerait la situation.
> 
> Voilà, j'ai répondu ... hum.


Filer un coup de main ?
Relever toutes les références manquantes avec valeurs de consommation en idle et en burn?
(Oui je me fais grave chier en ce moment , donc si je peux apporter une aide fort utile même la plus insignifiante, je prend.)

----------


## Sharp'

Ouai, s'il faut aider pas de problème pour moi.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Doc TB avait dit avoir toutes les nouvelles données (il doit peut-être manquer les dernières nVidia), mais s'il faut donner un coup de main, il peut aussi compter sur moi.

Et merci à Casque d'avoir répondu à cet appel grondant du peuple !

----------


## Ezechiel

Je lui ai envoyé un MP faut dire  :Cigare:

----------


## MrChris

> Je lui ai envoyé un MP faut dire


Genre t'es puissant  :B): 
Tu peux pas MP Doc TB tant que tu y es ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ezechiel

Je l'ai fais mais il me répond pas  :Emo:

----------


## moutaine

Et bien invoquons a nouveau Doc TB alors  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

*
Doc Teraboule !*
Et un correcteur d'orthographe, aussi  ::): .

----------


## kikoro

Sa fait 2 jours qu'il sait pas connecter ::|: .

----------


## Sharp'

Aahh mes yeux ! Kikoro : orthographe, conjugaison, grammaire...  ::wacko::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Aahh mes yeux ! Kikoro : orthographe, conjugaison, grammaire...


Paf ! Triple Damage.



 ::ninja::

----------


## lokideath

Mon alim vient de prendre feu ! :appât:

----------


## Sharp'

Un stand Heden devant chez moi qui offre des alim' à tout les passants ! :grosappât:

----------


## Sharp'

Doc Doc Doc. (toc toc toc, huhu)

----------


## moutaine

Je viens de voir une alim Heden bruler dans le PC de mon collègue de travail (appât à doc Teraboule inside).

----------


## Doc TB

J'va le faire pour la sortie du prochain CPC HW, mais vu qu'il y a presque tout a remesurer, voila quoi

----------


## Jeckhyl

Euh... merci  ::): .

----------


## moutaine

Notre maitre vénéré nous est apparue.  ::lol:: 

pour ce miracle nous allons sacrifier 10 Imac 27" (au prix du bestiau on se contentera de ça  ::P: ).

----------


## Tien 12

J'aurais bien utilisé cet outils pour une config que je suis en train de me fignoler. Mais il manque énormément de composant.

Une petit mise à jour serait des plus appréciable.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais, pareil. Du coup, par dépit, je vais me rabattre sur une Heden 800W, ça devrait couvrir toutes les possibilités.

Et sur les murs brûlés de mon habitation, vous verrez écrit dans la suie : "Doc Teraboule m'a tuer."

----------


## Euklif

> Et sur les murs brûlés de mon habitation, vous verrez écrit dans la suie : "Doc Teraboule m'a *bruler*."

----------


## cereeee

> Et sur les murs brûlés de mon habitation, vous verrez écrit dans la suie  : "Doc Teraboule m'a *brulé*."

----------


## Euklif

Ha non, faut garder la référence (et la faute en fait partie)!

----------


## cereeee

Ah merd' alors  ::):

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

En attendant une mise à jour du Canard Calculator, vous pensez que le Corsair CX 400W suffira pour un Phenom X4 955, une CM à 100 pépettes et une Ati 5830 (allez, ya aussi 4 Go DDR3, un DD, un lecteur et quelques ventilos dans le boîtier)?

----------


## Doc TB

Assez oui. Suffisamment pour qu'elle reste silencieuse en full load, pas sur.

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

Aïe.

Ok, merci!

Edit: elle devient vraiment dérangeante?

----------


## moutaine

Bon maintenant que le CPC hardware est en kiosque la MAJ du PSU Calculator est en cours?

----------


## Akajouman

On veut le nouveau PSU calculator!

Si tu veux Doc, je te fais un tableau avec la consommation de toutes les Cartes Graphiques récentes et de tous les CPU récents!

Mais pour la MàJ, tu peux aussi virer les anciens procos et les vieilles CG. On se sert de cet outil pour une nouvelle config, pour 99% des cas.  :;):

----------


## Rom1

> On veut le nouveau PSU calculator!
> 
> Si tu veux Doc, je te fais un tableau avec la consommation de toutes les Cartes Graphiques récentes et de tous les CPU récents!
> 
> Mais pour la MàJ, tu peux aussi virer les anciens procos et les vieilles CG. On se sert de cet outil pour une nouvelle config, pour 99% des cas.


Non ça peut toujours servir en cas d'upgrade lègere (ie CG ou CPU seul).

----------


## Akajouman

> Non ça peut toujours servir en cas d'upgrade lègere (ie CG ou CPU seul).


OUais aussi, mais tu ne vas pas acheter une 7800 GT ou un Athlon.  :;):

----------


## Lapinou-gentil

Akajouman:Non mais ça peut servir s'il te reste des pièces de pc dans un placard/grenier/cave/ruelle obscure et que tu souhaites monter un pc avec.

J'aimerais beaucoup une mise à jour,surtout que ma carte graphique n'apparait pas dans les chartes (GTX 275).
Ta lutte n'est pas vaine Doc TB,j'ai converti plusieurs personnes à des alim de qualitay.

----------


## Sharp'

Alors Doc ? Alors ?!
Pour quand la MAJ tant attendue !?

----------


## Larry Coche

Un peu hs mais est ce que Doc a prévu une nouvelle batteries de test pour les alims dans le prochain cpc hardware,parce que visiblement,et ce y compris dans les marques dites fiables,il y'aurait beaucoup de chamboulement avec un niveau de fiabilité revu fortement a la baisse?

----------


## Frypolar

> Un peu hs mais est ce que Doc a prévu une nouvelle batteries de test pour les alims dans le prochain cpc hardware,parce que visiblement,et ce y compris dans les marques dites fiables,il y'aurait beaucoup de chamboulement avec un niveau de fiabilité revu fortement a la baisse?


Je crois que oui.

----------


## Rom1

Dites, en attendant une éventuelle MàJ du PSU CPC, je peux avoir confiance en celui la? http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine

----------


## Projet 154

Vil dépoussièrage de sujet.

A quand une mise à jour Doc?
Hein?

Comment je fait pour argumenter (en plus du CPC hardware n°5) qu'une alimentation de 500W de qualitay, c'est largement suffisant pour une grande majorité des PC si c'est pas à jour?  :Emo:

----------


## Akajouman

> Vil dépoussièrage de sujet.
> 
> A quand une mise à jour Doc?
> Hein?
> 
> Comment je fait pour argumenter (en plus du CPC hardware n°5) qu'une alimentation de 500W de qualitay, c'est largement suffisant pour une grande majorité des PC si c'est pas à jour?


+1.  :Emo: 

SI il y a besoin, je peux trouver la consommation réelle de certains composants sur des sites fiables.

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'ai relancé le Doc par MP :



> PROMIS ! je fais la mise à jour dés que j'ai pu tester les 6970.

----------


## kikoro

> J'ai relancé le Doc par MP :


Sur le forum il a aussi dit:
Quand le nouveau cpc hardware sort ,je le mettrais à jour :;): .

----------


## Akajouman

Il attend la sortie de DNF.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

Sauf que quand un CPC Hardware sort, il est déjà sur le bouclage en retard du suivant  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

Bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui l'attendent, le nouveau CPC APC, réécrit from scratch et à jour de tout le dernier matos est terminé. Il sort demain avec l'annonce du HW 7. Outre les updates des composants, la principale grosse nouveauté, c'est l'estimation de la consommation qui n'est plus uniquement en pleine charge. On y trouvera en plus la consommation en jeux et en idle avec les répartitions par rail. Et ça madame michu, ca tue.

----------


## Froyok

Merci cher Docteur !

----------


## smokytoks

::o: 

 ::wub:: 

 ::w00t:: 

Wooohoooo !!!  ::): 

Jour de liesse !!!   ::lol:: 

Merci 'Doc !  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci !

----------


## Akajouman

Thanks Deuk!  :;): 

Ça va, je vais enfin pouvoir me la péter sans me tromper dans les calculs de la consommation.  :B):

----------


## gregounech

Merci Doc !

D'ailleurs mettre les sandy bridge dedans c'est pas un peu risqué / sous NDA ?

Et ça voudrait dire que tu les as tous déja testé ?

----------


## Ezechiel

T'es un peu djizeuss sur ce coup là Doc.

----------


## Doc TB

> Merci Doc !
> 
> D'ailleurs mettre les sandy bridge dedans c'est pas un peu risqué / sous NDA ?
> 
> Et ça voudrait dire que tu les as tous déja testé ?


S'ils étaient pas déjà en vente, peut etre  ::):

----------


## Rom1

Merci pour la MàJ  ::):

----------


## totoman

Gloire au Doc  :génuflexion:

----------


## Wanou

Chef chef, ya le choix 'overclocking', hé ben, il se déchoitise à chaque fois et il faut recocher et retaper la valeur d'overclocking...
Et en plus, ya une erreur sous IE8.




....
(J'attend les trolls: oui, j'utilise IE et je le préfère à Firefox. Et je vous merde  :^_^:  ).

----------


## DarzgL

Non mais c'est normal, t'es certifié Microsoft  ::ninja::

----------


## cokoyan

Testé et approuvé.

Le liens dans le footer du site par contre n'est pas bon ?
(http://www.canardpc.com/cpc_apc/)

----------


## DarzgL

L'APC marche plus chez moi, il me met des mysql error ou un truc dans le genre.

----------


## Doc TB

c'est réparé

----------


## b2c

Pb ?!
Ne marche plus chez moi; j'ai essayé à différentes heures ces derniers jours et toujours le même message:
"DNS update in progress..."

----------


## Wobak

Essaye ici : http://apc.canardpc.com/

----------


## b2c

Ok merci !  :;): 

Par contre on le trouve où ce nouveau lien ?!
Car si tu cliques sur le calcul d'alim en bas de la page d'accueil, tu tombes forcèment sur l'ancien lien et donc sur ce fameux message.

EDIT: C'est bon j'ai touvé, en milieu de page.  :;):

----------

